# Hartz Whitening Shampoo



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I purchased Hartz Whitening Shampoo today to get ready for my puppy this week. What is your opinion of this shampoo?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I've used it a few times and it tints my hands blue for a few hours







It's not bad, but I have a hard time rinsing all of it out. Someone here posted a pic of their dog while washing with this shampoo and he/she looked like a little blueberry







I think it helps with toning down the yellowish tint in my boys hair, but mostly I just use regular oatmeal shampoo on them.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

So Silver by Matrix is the best it whitens but doesn't dry out the coat!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Jun 7 2005, 06:34 PM
> *So Silver by Matrix is the best it whitens but doesn't dry out the coat!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70273*


[/QUOTE]

Where do you find So Silver by Matrix.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom+Jun 7 2005, 06:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you find So Silver by Matrix.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70276
[/B][/QUOTE]


I buy it at my hair salon. I think most salons carry matrix products.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 7 2005, 06:53 PM
> *I've used it a few times and it tints my hands blue for a few hours
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL, yeah...that was me! And he was tinted BLUE until I washed (using regular shampoo, not the whitening shampoo) and conditioned him again! But it did whiten him! His little feet were all dingy from going in an out after it had rained. The whitening shampoo really helped!

















-c


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Carrie, I just love that lil blueberry!!!







I can't get that pic out of my head


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 7 2005, 08:01 PM
> *Carrie, I just love that lil blueberry!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hehehe....thanks.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats the good thing about so silver it doesn't turn them blue. It is more of a purplish color and it doesn't taint their hair at all.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70283
> 
> 
> OMG!!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Jun 7 2005, 04:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I buy it at my hair salon. I think most salons carry matrix products.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70280
[/B][/QUOTE]
Is this a human shampoo? Also how often do u use?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use regular Coat Handler shampoo and just shampoo twice to whiten them.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani+Jun 7 2005, 07:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a human shampoo? Also how often do u use?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70297
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is a human shampoo. I use it whenever I give him a bath but I honestly on wash him once ever few weeks.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I like the Hartz whitening shampoo. First I wash Chanel with a regular no tear puppy shampoo, and then I rinse, then wash and leave in the Hartz shampoo and it does turn her white...I like it and it is cheap for a big bottle...I think Walmart had it for a little less than $3 a bottle...and it has lasted a long time!

~Elegant


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i use hartz every once in awhile, it works well


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70283
> >
> >
> > OMG!!!
> ...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> > > > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70283
> > >
> > >
> > > OMG!!!
> ...


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

That looks exactly like Chanel, no kidding! :lol: The big eyes and blue hair...classic!

~Elegant


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I have to ask though about soap in the eyes...I never wash Teddy's face with anything but baby shampoo or tearless puppy shampoo I should say, I would feel horrible if I got it in his eyes.














:new_Eyecrazy: 

Susan


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jun 7 2005, 07:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Carrie,
Wow! That's a lot of shampoo. I also have blue shampoo but they don't turn all blue!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

For whitening shampoos, I reall like..
1) Plush Puppy
2) Pure Paws Brightening Shampoo
3) Chris Christensen white on white

For petsmart products, Groomax works well too.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Jun 8 2005, 11:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carrie,
Wow! That's a lot of shampoo. I also have blue shampoo but they don't turn all blue!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70766
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, actually it's NOT a lot of shampoo, I only put a little on him because I was mortified that it was SO blue!! The actual color of the shampoo is MUCH darker. And when I put if on Massimo it really scared me. 

I already had this pic on my computer, so I'll just use it again... I bought these 2 whitening shampoos- the one on the right is the one I used on Massimo (Hartz) and it's in a CLEAR bottle so you can see the color of the shampoo.


















Oh and as for getting anything in his eyes.....he's the best dog I have ever groomed. He sits right still, and I have no problems combing him, washing him or drying him, he's my little angel.









-c


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I have the Groomax from Petsmart. I love it, and it certainly doesnt turn Boom blue like that.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Jun 9 2005, 06:59 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

LOL, actually it's NOT a lot of shampoo, I only put a little on him because I was mortified that it was SO blue!! The actual color of the shampoo is MUCH darker. And when I put if on Massimo it really scared me. 

I already had this pic on my computer, so I'll just use it again... I bought these 2 whitening shampoos- the one on the right is the one I used on Massimo (Hartz) and it's in a CLEAR bottle so you can see the color of the shampoo.


















Oh and as for getting anything in his eyes.....he's the best dog I have ever groomed. He sits right still, and I have no problems combing him, washing him or drying him, he's my little angel.









-c
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70804
[/B][/QUOTE]


off the topic, how did you get that picture of your puppy dancing it so cute... I just love it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> off the topic, how did you get that picture of your puppy dancing it so cute... I just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks. 
I was just holding a treat over his head saying "Massimo, dance, dance" and I was sitting in front of him. I took like 10 pics before I got a good one...LOL. 

-c


----------



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

I bought Hartz Whitening Shampoo when I first got Ty but I was a lil scared to use it on him so young so I just tucked it away. After seeing this post I decided to give it a try and I can see a difference in Ty's coat. My mom says he still looks the same but she doesn't see him or examine him like i do!









Should this product be used everytime I bathe him or just when he needs a lil whitening?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

No, I would only use it when he needs a little whitening. It tends to dry out the coat. I use it like once a month and I condition really well after.









-c


----------



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jun 15 2005, 11:10 AM
> *No, I would only use it when he needs a little whitening.  It tends to dry out the coat.  I use it like once a month and I condition really well after.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thanks


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jun 14 2005, 12:39 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



off the topic, how did you get that picture of your puppy dancing it so cute... I just love it. 








Click to expand...

*







Thanks. 
I was just holding a treat over his head saying "Massimo, dance, dance" and I was sitting in front of him. I took like 10 pics before I got a good one...LOL. 

-c
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72507
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well he is a great dancer. So cute


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG! That is the cutest little picture. I too use a whitening shampoo when Lacey needs it. I have used it two weeks in a row now, she has been playing outside alot in the grass and dirt during the day with my husband, so she is really dirty. I conditioned her really good after the last time. I have found the whitening shampoo can be really drying to Lacey's hair if I use every week. I love the Bless the Beast products. I was looking on the website the other day and noticed that there is a whitening shampoo also. Has anyone tried it?


----------

